# Poison Ivy version 2010



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

The old point-n-shoot doesn't work to well for action shots on a clowdy day, but oh well. Here's a few of Poison Ivy today she'll be 11 months old on Wednesday and she's weighing in at 38Lbs.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

GAH. Good LORD that is a BEAUTIFUL girl!!! Great pics as always!!!

I love your dogs!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is freaking HOT~!! Love the pics .......


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hot crap, that's what she is. YUMM!!

ima steal her from ya


----------



## xxmiszCanelaxx (Sep 4, 2009)

beautiful dog...


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

she is SO cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!

is her tongue Better?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone we're real happy with how Ivy is coming along. 1Dog Ivy's tongue is all healed up, but it looks all funky. Here's one of Lux today he 3 1/2 years old.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

seriously, let's trade lives. you live in cali, AND you got some hotttt dogs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Ivy is so big now. she's always been a good looking dog but she's is coming together very nicely.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

thats good at leaste it is not OFF!!!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

looking incredible as always..I love the way your dogs are conditioned


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

man ever time i look at your dogs they just look better and better.........must be all that sunshine out in cali


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Now I know why I love her! She looks very similar to my Siren. I know you have posted it before or told us before but do you have a ped on her? It is not very often I see a dog that belongs in my kennel!!! lol I LOVE her and she is a perfect size! I think her and siren are long lost sisters  She is looking great and for once I am very jealous!! Is she intact? I cannot remember what you said about her.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Beautiful dogs you have Elvis! Both Lux and Ivy are looking great. Good pics for a P&S


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

All I can do is say DAAAAAANG!

holy cow they are both pretty and handsome. I saw the pictures and my mouth dropped open lol


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

beautiful! Can I just have your dogs and will call it a day??


----------



## cronicmole (Nov 27, 2008)

i swear Lux is the greatest pitbull I've ever seen... I'm sure he runs circles around dogs half his age.


----------



## Leo (Jun 7, 2009)

wow...what kind of conditioning you do with these two? they are cut


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

H.O.T. !!! :love2:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

=O

Wow, your dogs make me jealous! T.T

Riley isnt allowed to see how better looking all the other dogs are on here. She would go into one of those diva fits.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for all the really nice comments on Ivy and Lux. Lisa, I didn't notice it until you stated it, but Ivy and Siren really do look alike. Ivy is a very heavy bred Castillo dog which is hysterical when she's coming in at under 40Lbs. She's off of the same yard as Lux and Lux's brother is sire of Ivy's litter. I hate to say it, but we had Ivy spayed at 7 months. Now a day's my dogs are just plain old house dogs and nothing more, but that doesn't mean they shouldn't be in shape! Thanks again everyone I really appreciate all the comments.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok now I remember where she came from! Yeah her and Siren are sisters from another mother! lol
They have the same head and body, Ivy would have done good in the ADBA.









No wonder I love Ivy so much she looks like my favorite dog! lol
Your crew is great and I always love looking at pictures of them


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You know.... I can never grow tired of pix of your two gorgeous dogs and your awsome photos man. They don't call ya photofink for nothin, huh?


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

one word WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW your dogs are ripped.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Man she is SMOKIN!!!! Keep up the work doug!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG their both amazing. Beautiful beautiful dogs.


----------

